# Comm Proposal



## lieperjp (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, another question.

I am looking to try to install a real comm system and move away from the (home licensed) two way radios that we use. I've come up with three proposals and I was looking for professional opinions.

Option One:
--Clear-Com MS 702 $1,100
--2 Clear-Com RS-601 Belt packs $300 ea.
--1 Clear-Com RS-602 Belt pack $400 ea.
--4 Clear-Com CC-40 Headsets $190 ea.

Option Two:
--Telex MS-2002 $900
--2 Telex BP-1002 Belt packs	$250 ea.
--1 Telex BP-2002 Belt pack	$350 ea.
--4 Telex HR-1 Headsets	$200 ea.

Option Three: (BIG THANKS TO [USER]VAN[/USER] (_and the search function_) FOR THIS COMPANY)
--Production Intercom MS-200 $800
--2 Production Intercom BP-1 Belt packs $230 ea.
--1 Production Intercom BP-2 Belt pack $330 ea.
--4 Production Intercom SMH310 Headsets $100 ea.

I think I will recommend the PI system because I've used one of their systems before and I've found it to be decent quality at a great price.

My main questions are:
Will all these systems work as is? Or am I missing something? I wasn't sure about a power supply, because from the specs it looked like each of these master stations can handle more belt packs than what I need. Basically, I'm looking to start out with four headsets and eventually expand to 8-10 with an additional two speaker locations backstage.

Can I upgrade to wireless with any of these systems? I think I can with the Clear-Com system, but as for the other two, I'm not sure. (I gather I can with all of them from reading older threads, but no specific systems were mentioned.)

For Installation, should I recommend a pro install? I've never worked with these kind of systems before, so while I _think_ I could do the install, I'm not exactly sure of the specifics, like what type of Cable to run and how to install it for multiple belt packs. For instance, do I run one cable per channel and daisy-chain? Do I need a splitter and run multiple cables? I'm not really sure how to set it up, and the diagrams I've seen on Clear-Com's website haven't helped me that much.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## museav (Jun 23, 2008)

Your pricing actually seems just a little bit above retail, so it may be high. However, you don't have any items or budget shown for installed cabling, wall plates, beltpack cables and so on.

You mentioned wanting to expand the system and perhaps add wireless. Rather than looking at it as adding it later you might want to plan for that expansion in what you do now and then just pull the directly related pieces out, that way you know there is a path for that expansion in the future.

Connectivity can be something to address now. You are showing two single channel and a single two channel beltpacks but would the connectivity actually be just three matching wall plates or might you have multiple one and two channel wall plates in different locations? For the single channel beltpacks, would you have single channel plates or two channel plates with a switch? Would the two channel connections be two single channel connections on a plate with a Y adapter cable or a 6 pin two channel connection? So figuring out how many actual connections you want, what they are and where they are located is important to defining the overall system.

I personally prefer to homerun all the lines to a terminal strip, it makes the system easier to troubleshoot and allows you to readily reconfigure the connectivity. However, this is typically more expensive than daisy-chaining.

Also consider any related conduit and raceway requirements. Surface run cable may not be the best idea in some areas and other areas may require that plenum cable be used. You could have some significant costs involved if you have to add conduit and raceway in some existing facilities.


----------



## lieperjp (Jun 23, 2008)

I haven't included any runs because I won't know what they want yet, or how much of the (future) system I will be able to install. But yes, I was planning to run the cables from the booth to stage, and also from the booth to a closet 20-30 feet to the left of the booth and then drill a hole through the wall into the auditorium, installing a box and a plate. I would do conduit down the stage walls to protect the wires.

I was thinking Channel A would be for Communication between tech crew and I was thinking about two options for Channel B: 1) For stage crew use and Tech Director or 2) For a paging system in the backstage rooms. I included the 2-channel belt pack for the Stage Manager so that either option for Channel B would work. 

I was thinking most would be one female XLR plates for Channel A (or B in the future,) but I would do one or two on stage with two female XLR jacks for Channels A and B and possible one by the mixer that could do Channel A and B with the purchase of a two-channel Belt pack, depending on what Channel B will be for. As of now, I don't plan on having any for follow spots and only one BP permanently on stage with one extra that can roam between backstage and tech crew if needed. When I do get some for follow spots I will just run cable(s) from the booth if I get a splitter.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not sure about models other than ClearCom and TRS, but those have multiple (at least 3) outputs on the Main Station so a splitter may not be necessary.

I think at a minimum, one should plan for SM, LBO, SoundOp, SR Deck, SL Deck. Then center of auditorium for LD or SM for tech purposes, spots, flyrail, etc.

A ClearCom system is not the best solution for backstage paging and program feeds to dressing rooms and greenroom. I would keep everyone on the same channel, but pull two-pair wire in all permanent installations, (unless using a digital system).


----------

